# Canon MP620 error. B200



## whitehawk625

Hope someone may be able to help, I am getting error B200 on my MP620 and I am unable to do anything except turn the machine on or off. I have reloaded drivers, pulled the power cord and checked all leads. Does anyone know what issues this error code refers to? I run Snow Leopard 10.6 and XP pro but on each OS I get the same error codes. I tried the Canon support line but all they just gave me the address of my nearest authorised Canon dealer. (megabucks!)


----------



## oscer1

hi whitehawk625,

only thing i could come up with is your print head is fualty.


----------



## whitehawk625

Kind of what I thought, I guess I will have to bite the bullet and get it fixed.
Thx for your reply.


----------



## tazmommy

I just had the same problem. The solution for me was to press all the buttons to release one that was stuck. It did the trick! Hope that helps.


----------



## printerman60

google it!


----------



## tazmommy

I did at first and found the faulty printer head, but decided to look at the cannon tech support and all the various possible solutions for this specific error, b200. That is where I found the solution for my printer.


----------



## jkhes

There are several solutions given here: Canon Error B200


----------



## dreilly

I now have the same problem. Did you ever find a solution?

:banghead:


----------



## Charles Bukowsk

Best solution for Canon printers flashing B200 error codes:

B200 Failure Code Solution for Canon Printers - YouTube

:smile:


----------

